# Wounded Heroes of Texas



## Hawk1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Each year, we bring groups of disabled veterans who are undergoing long term treatment at the VA to Galveston for fishing and sailing. We have been very fortunate over the past years to have a Hunter 42' loaned to us for our vets to sail on. Unfortunately, we learned last week, that this boat is no longer available. We will be in Galveston from May 31st through June 4th, with sailing planned for June 1st. We are looking for someone with a similar boat who would be willing to take them sailing. We would also accept the donation of a boat that was damaged during a hurricane or other means, that needs work.


----------

